# The Craftex Blue Tornado Dado Set........... a cut above the rest.



## GMman

Thanks Gord…the 6 tooth in my bisicuit jointner are set the same way.


----------



## Eric_Somerville

I bought their other dado set (for solid wood) about three weeks ago. This is my first dado set but everything works very well, good quality material and good price.


----------



## skeeter

now that is a damn review. Awesome job! I give you 5 stars.


----------



## sikrap

Wow!!! That is impressive. Thanks for a great review.


----------



## Gord

Hi All,

Glad you like the review, thanks for your kind words.

All the best
Gord


----------



## swayze

Good review. Have you ever used any of there router bits?


----------



## Gord

*Good review. Have you ever used any of there router bits?*

Hello Swayze,

I don't own any Blue Tornado router bits but I'm going to give them a try soon.
After seeing what this dado set is like, I'm looking for the same quality in their router bits.

All the best
Gord


----------



## Snoman42

Excellent review. The photos do a great job illustrating the differences between the quality of blades.
My question is related to the comparison of the solid wood dado set and the plywood dado set. My next projects involve both plywood and solid wood dado-ing. But finances dictate only one set of dado blades. Which would you recommend to do both? Would the plywood set perform better on the solid wood or rather the solid wood set's performance on the plywood? Thanks.


----------

